# Indian Nationals 2015 - May 29-31 , Chennai



## Hari (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello cubers,

The Indian Nationals 2015 will be held in Chennai city this year. 

The dates are the 29th, 30th and 31st of May(Friday-Sunday).

All 18 WCA events will be there. 

Regarding registration, it is currently not open and we will have it open on the website by April 12th. Stay tuned for further updates. 

The schedule will also be up in due time. All other information regarding accomodation options and travel can be found on the website. 

For *international* participants coming from *outside* India,

*1. Registration* - Registrations are absolutely FREE. To confirm your registration(once registrations are open), register on WCA and mail us here a copy of your ticket. 

*2. Accomodation* -All lodging options are specified in this pdf as well as on the website. We are also trying to work out a homestay option and updates will be given here soon about that. 

*3. Travel* - The details of the nearest airport are mentioned on the website. It is around a 30 minute drive from the venue.


Hoping to see a diverse part of the community! Any other questions are welcome.

EDIT: Registrations are now Open!

Hari


----------



## Hari (Apr 14, 2015)

Registrations for Indian Nationals 2015 are now open. Please read the following instructions carefully before you go ahead and register!

1. Go to http://speedsolv.in/ and under registrations tab, you will find 2 links.

2.The first leads to a registration portal on the cubelelo website. This is where the tickets have to be purchased for participation. (The tickets are not physical copies) All fee details have been provided on both the sites. Read them carefully and after deciding how many events you wish to do, then purchase the tickets accordingly. BASE FEE is MANDATORY even for people not taking part in 3x3.
(NOTE: Before making your payment, please register on the cubelelo website if you have not done so before. It just requires your email and is not much of a hassle. Also, for purchasing tickets for your relatives or friends, please create a separate id with a separate email. This will help us distinguish the participants who have registered and those who haven't. Don't simply add 3 base tickets to your cart, as it will be tough for us to distinguish. )

3. Once you've made your payment, go to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php… and register.

4. Once your payment has been confirmed, we will approve your registration and update it on the WCA page. 

5. Relax and look forward to having the time of your life at Indian Nationals 2015.
Happy Cubing


----------

